# Poland english



## Alfieharley1

Hello 

I am based in England however but looking for a Cavour. Is there anyone from Poland who speaks English  if you could PM I would be greatly appreciative.

Sam


----------



## jenks

Plenty round here who speak Polish!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Well reason I ask because I am interested in this & trying to get hold Cannot get hold in the UK. I have sent them a message in English though lol.

http://www.pielegnowacauto.pl/wosk-samochodowy-polishangel-majeste-the-passion-75-ml.html


----------



## slim_boy_fat

The wax is showing as "Out of Stock".


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bugga  now that is the last thing I wanted.
I thinking finding this and in this exact pot is going to be like finding rocking horse poo


----------



## stuartr

Google translate is your friend...


----------



## Steve

peterbough seems to be 90% poland


----------



## Alfieharley1

Steve said:


> peterbough seems to be 90% poland


Lol! 
Same for Leicester. I was actually going to walk round our warehouse to ask one of them to translate.


----------



## Alfieharley1

stuartr said:


> Google translate is your friend...


It is but I'm using my mobile and would have took forever. Now I need to find it from somewhere else. I found a Taiwan website with it lol.


----------

